# #PI0886: Electric Power Steering System Squeak Noise/Whining or Sticking when Turning



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Models:**2012-2013 Chevrolet Cruze, Volt*

*Equipped with Electronic Power Steering*

[HR][/HR][h=4]Condition/Concern[/h]Some customers may comment on a rubber squeak type noise when turning the steering wheel. 
This condition may be caused by the electronic power steering (EPS) wire harness bracket contacting the steering column seal.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions[/h]
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showTif.do?image=3225896

Technicians should inspect the EPS wire harness bracket and make sure that the bracket is not contacting the steering column seal. If contact is observed, manually adjust the EPS bracket to obtain an 8-12 mm (0.31-0.47 in) clearance from the steering column seal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's not what a lot of us are experiencing. We have a notchiness feel during lane maintenance wheel motions. No squeeks. I was hoping GM had released a PI addressing the notchiness.


----------



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

My 2011 ECO 6MT has both intermittent squeaking at the back side of the steering wheel while turning (interestingly PI0886 only cites 2012-2013) as well as the sticking when deviating from on center at highway speeds (especially noted when deviating to the right). Definitely two separate issues.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Go figure, a shot of lubricant into the bushing going through the firewall fixed the squeak. I noticed a slight bind when on the interstate the other day, but not today. I'll try another shot of lubricant, since I'm well out of warranty.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a 2011 and get that annoying squeak when turning the wheel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TR-6060 said:


> My 2011 ECO 6MT has both intermittent squeaking at the back side of the steering wheel while turning (interestingly PI0886 only cites 2012-2013) as well as the sticking when deviating from on center at highway speeds (especially noted when deviating to the right). Definitely two separate issues.



TR-6060,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN and current mileage? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to revive an older thread, but I'm having this issue. 

I found the older post by sciphi where he used some spray grease, but I need some help. Is this wire harness that's referenced in this PI0886 under the dash side of the firewall inside the car, or are they referring to rubbing somewhere on the engine compartment side of the firewall?

It's a very slight metal on plastic noise when gently moving the steering wheel, with your head down by the intermediate steering shaft. I think it's inside the car rubbing, but unfortunately it's a little harder to see the firewall side, as I don't have the car in the air. 

Anyone have any pictures to share of this PI procedure?

Thanks


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Would the squeak being caused by this bracket be heard on both the inside and the outside of the vehicle?


----------

